# taking the tube to greenwich



## galaxy (8 July 2012)

is this a bad idea??

Had a look at the journey planner and the route ideas they give us are ridiculously long and conplictaed with loads of changes!!!

Would be so much easier to just get a direct train to waterloo and then jubilee line and DLR to greenwich.  Realise it will be heaving but I expect their recommended routes will be too.  

Why are they not recommending the tube?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Karran (8 July 2012)

Because the underground doesn't go to Greenwich, but North Greenwich, which then involves a bus ride to Greenwich town centre.


----------



## Joeyjojo (8 July 2012)

You plan should work, I'm assuming you'd change to the dlr at canary wharf? 

Alternatively, you can get a train from Waterloo east to London Bridge, then a train to Greenwich. That's how I usually do it.


----------



## Karran (8 July 2012)

you could, but i'm guessing its best to stay on from waterloo, even if there are more options at London Bridge? They'll be mega-packed so getting on as early as possible might be the way forward?


----------



## galaxy (8 July 2012)

Karran said:



			Because the underground doesn't go to Greenwich, but North Greenwich, which then involves a bus ride to Greenwich town centre.
		
Click to expand...

according to this map the DLR station does not look that far away? every travel option I've seen involved a walk at the end?

http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/Venue/01/24/06/72/travel-to-greenwich-o_Neutral.pdf


----------



## galaxy (8 July 2012)

Karran said:



			you could, but i'm guessing its best to stay on from waterloo, even if there are more options at London Bridge? They'll be mega-packed so getting on as early as possible might be the way forward?
		
Click to expand...

our train stops at waterloo.  No option to go to London Bridge except changing.  The Jubilee line goes from Waterloo to London Bridge, so I'll be on the underground train before people get on there.  Then yes, changing at canary Wharf onto DLR


----------



## Karran (8 July 2012)

I live in Greenwich and I wouldn't do the walk to the town centre from there! You have to cross a busy roundabout and pop under the flyover going to the blackwall tunnel. Its surprisingly far, I think takes about 40 mins - 1 hr depending on how fast you walk.
If you can make a bus it cuts it down to about 20 mins. 

 i was just trying to think of other ways that might be easier for you. I go up to waterloo regularly to get to my share pony. 

If it gets horribly busy at Canary wharf, you also have the option to get a D3/D7 bus to Island Gardens and then walk under the foot tunnel, which leads to Greenwich.


----------



## teapot (8 July 2012)

The DLR station is still a good 15min walk from Greenwich park


----------



## galaxy (8 July 2012)

lol!  You londoners make it sound so easy!  Thanks for the heads up about the length of walk.  It doesn't look far on that map!!  

Buses....  I wouldn't know where to start!  Haven't caught a bus in over 10 years!!


----------



## Karran (8 July 2012)

Sorry - I've just got a bit confused. I assumed you meant the tube. The DLR is indeed a short 5 - 10 minute walk away. I believe you have to get off at Greenwich itself rather than Cutty Sark Greenwich which I think is closed.


----------



## galaxy (8 July 2012)

teapot said:



			The DLR station is still a good 15min walk from Greenwich park 

Click to expand...

15 min walk is no issue!  I just don't fancy all the train changes the olympic site suggests!  And that would invlove several 20-30 minute walks according to them!


----------



## galaxy (8 July 2012)

Karran said:



			Sorry - I've just got a bit confused. I assumed you meant the tube. The DLR is indeed a short 5 - 10 minute walk away. I believe you have to get off at Greenwich itself rather than Cutty Sark Greenwich which I think is closed.
		
Click to expand...

lol!  Sorry!  Me the non-londoner puts the DLR in the "tube" category as it's on a tube map!    ha ha!


----------



## Karran (8 July 2012)

Teaches me not to look at the link you posted! Would have made things a lot clearer! Lol!


----------



## galaxy (8 July 2012)

Thanks for the input though.  Clearly the idea (which was my husbands I'll grudgingly admit) is not barmey!


----------



## oldvic (8 July 2012)

Is Cutty Sark closed now or are they closing it for the Games? That seems rather daft as it is so near!


----------



## Karran (8 July 2012)

Afraid so. I was on it the other day and they had it as a warning. Google tells me this: 

http://www.getaheadofthegames.com/t...ity/transport/publictransportoverlay/441.html


----------



## oldvic (8 July 2012)

Thanks. Good to know!


----------



## Sleighfarer (9 July 2012)

If you are coming in to Waterloo I would trot across the road to Waterloo East and get an overground train to Blackheath. Takes about 16 mins. Easy walk to park from there.

I wouldn't do anything that involves London Bridge if you can help it.


----------



## galaxy (9 July 2012)

Seafarer said:



			If you are coming in to Waterloo I would trot across the road to Waterloo East and get an overground train to Blackheath. Takes about 16 mins. Easy walk to park from there.

I wouldn't do anything that involves London Bridge if you can help it.
		
Click to expand...

oh ok.... another idea....

Do you know if Waterloo East - Blackheath is covered by the free travel card?


----------



## Xander (9 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			oh ok.... another idea....

Do you know if Waterloo East - Blackheath is covered by the free travel card?
		
Click to expand...

The travelcard is for zones 1-9 so, yes, it is covered.


----------



## Queenbee (9 July 2012)

Arrrgh, its really happening!!  I have just booked my train tickets to greenwich!  I still cant quite believe Im going.  Sooooo chuffed


----------

